# JJ EL84 vs Mullard Re-issue



## dcole

Hello,

I am looking to replace the 6BQ5s in my Gibson GA-5 as they share current as well as my children share candy. Can anybody provide some insight into the differences in tone you get between the JJ EL84 and the Mullard Re-issue? Is it worth the extra $10 for the Mullards?

Thanks,

David Cole


----------



## Voxguy76

From the research I've done the Mullards will break up alot earlier. I've always used JJ's without an issue, but tempted to try a set of the Mullards in my Vox.


----------



## dcole

Thats interesting. So for clean headroom I may be better off with the JJ's then?


----------



## itf?

I recently switched to Mullards from JJ's in my HIWATT. IMHO...the Mullards are spikey in the top end and not as complex. They are more "in your face". Personally, I'll be going back to JJ's. My brother has a Vox AC30 and goes with JJ's or EH. The EH's have the most depth and smoother top end.


----------



## ElectricMojo

+1 for the JJs.


----------



## mrmatt1972

I've been using JJs for a long time now. They have a long lifespan compared to others I've tried and sound good too. I'd love to find something that is new production with even more clean headroom, but I don't think it exists.


----------



## Tim Plains

If you're going to order tubes on-line, why not just buy both since you're already paying for shipping? I couldn't decide between JJs, Tung-Sol, or Genalex for my 5F1 and just bought them all to hear the differences for myself...and having spare tubes never hurts.


----------



## Voxguy76

Taken from the tubestore:

Mullard EL84

From our review - "Blues guys will go crazy for the reissue Mullard EL84 tube. It has the least clean headroom and can be pushed into distortion with aggressive playing. When pushed into distortion the Mullard EL84 tube has a softer, creamier overdrive that is more musical than other EL84 tubes and is the tube to pick if you want dirt."

The Mullard name and trademark have been acquired by the New Sensor Corporation. This new production Mullard EL84 tube is manufactured at their Xpo-Pul factory (also known as Reflektor) in Saratov, Russia. New Sensor is an American corporation and since taking ownership of this factory has been steadily improving the quality of current production tubes.

Note: These tubes have a slightly larger diameter than other EL84 tubes so they can not be installed into some Marshall DSL201 or DSL401 amplifiers, some reissue Vox AC15 amps, and Bad Cat amps.


JJ EL84

From our review of this EL84 tube: "With the JJ EL84 tube you seem to get a compromise between tone and reliability. Nice mids, sparkling highs and solid bottom end characterize this tube. From a construction standpoint I think JJ has hit the mark. As with any EL84 tube they can be prone to mechanical noise in combo amps. However, they seem to take the heat and vibration in stride without any negative tonal effects. In the AC30 the JJ EL84 tube will really deliver the VOX chime with lots of swirl and shimmery harmonic content. In the little Pro Junior just crank it up and you get a great, nasty, overdriven sound."


----------



## dcole

Thanks for the replys guys. I am thinking of going with the JJ's for now from your responses and previous reviews I have read on them. I can't afford to pick up both unfortunately as I need to get a speaker for my amp as well.


----------



## sulphur

I've had good service here...

www.thetubestore.com - Your online source for amplifier tubes!


----------



## dcole

Thats where I was going to pick them up at as its located in Canada and all.


----------



## keeperofthegood

sulphur said:


> I've had good service here...
> 
> www.thetubestore.com - Your online source for amplifier tubes!





dcole said:


> Thats where I was going to pick them up at as its located in Canada and all.



If you search on this shop, the reputation is legion. I cannot recall anyone ever having a negative experience with them (except for me of course, but then I am special like that).


----------



## smorgdonkey

Lots of positive stuff with JJs. I also use the JJs with great satisfaction. I would likely try the Mullards if they were the Mullard of old but the name was bought by someone else and now they are made in the same place as a few of the other names. 

I am going on someone else's word on this but it rather reminds me of when someone wants to know if a Kramer guitar is any good - first I want to establish if it is a Kramer from when they were their own company or is it a Gibson owned Kramer of the modern era.


----------



## dcole

What I was looking at and I think I stated in the original post was that the Mullards I am looking at are the re-issues.


----------



## smorgdonkey

dcole said:


> What I was looking at and I think I stated in the original post was that the Mullards I am looking at are the re-issues.


Re-issues are not the same as new old stock. "Re-issue" may be nothing more than an advertising tag line...it could be spec change as well. I'm not saying that I know but when I was shopping for Mullards (because of their great reputation gained back in the day) I was told that they are no longer what they used to be because it is just a name that has been sold and I just wanted to say that it is something to look out for.


----------



## mrmatt1972

Are Nine said:


> If you're going to order tubes on-line, why not just buy both since you're already paying for shipping? I couldn't decide between JJs, Tung-Sol, or Genalex for my 5F1 and just bought them all to hear the differences for myself...and having spare tubes never hurts.


SOooo, what were your opinions of each?


----------



## dcole

Hey smorgdonkey,

I heard basically the same thing from a few people about the Mullards. It sucks that something like that can happen. I would hope that someone would have brought them back properly so as to not sully Mullards good reputation for their old tubes, but I am not sure if they are worth trying if everyone says JJ's are good and are $10 cheaper to boot.


----------

